# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Kush munde te me ndihmoje per te emigruar???

## KOLI88

Mirmbrema jam sokoli nga italia.

Sic e dini kjo kriza ka kapur gjith boten keshtu qe dhe italin.
Doja te dija nga ndonje shqiptar qe banon ne svicer,norvegji,holland,belgjik a mund te me japi ndonje drejtim per kto vende kam te drejt pune dhe levizje me dokumenta italiane ne gjith evropen pervec norvegji dhe svicer qe mundem vetem te udhotoj por jo te punoj.
Doja te dija ndonje shqiptar qe gjendet ne kto vende a mundet te me keshilloj ndonje informacion ose keshilla si mund te kerkoj pun ose banes neper kto vende ose ndonje shqiptar qe ka ndonje banes ne kto vende e ka nevoj per me nda qeran dhe per shoqeri se shqiptari duhet te rri me shqiptarin .
Me jepni ndonje mendim e ma falni shqipen e shkruajtur se di fort mir se kam dal i ri jasht e kam bo pak shkoll ne shqipri . Pershendetje nga sokoli (i love albania forever):-)

----------


## D&I

Jam nje qytetare i Shqiperis nga Tirana dhe po kerkoj nje menyre per te emigruar ne pamundesin per te siguruar nje pune ketu ne vendin tim. Jam 35 vjec i martuar dhe kam jetuar per me shume se 11 vjet ne Greqi por jam kthyer para nje viti nga gjendja e keqe qe eshte atje mbasi nuk bera dot rinovimin e dokumentave. Ketu kam nje vit qe kerkoj pune por eshte e pamundur dhe mendoj te emigroj perseri ku te jet me e mira per mua dhe familjen time. Mua me pelqen te emigroj ne Angli, vendet nordike, Australi, Kanada, Shba. Do desha po te kishit mundesi per ndonje informacion, sygjrim ose ndonje qe njeh ndonje zyre ose njeri qe te me bej te mundur te largohem ketej per nje pune dhe per nje jet me te mire me gruan time.

----------


## HEN-RI

* Gomarin nga balta e nxjerr i zoti*

----------


## HEN-RI

> Jam nje qytetare i Shqiperis nga Tirana dhe po kerkoj nje menyre per te emigruar ne pamundesin per te siguruar nje pune ketu ne vendin tim. Jam 35 vjec i martuar dhe kam jetuar per me shume se 11 vjet ne Greqi por jam kthyer para nje viti nga gjendja e keqe qe eshte atje mbasi nuk bera dot rinovimin e dokumentave. Ketu kam nje vit qe kerkoj pune por eshte e pamundur dhe mendoj te emigroj perseri ku te jet me e mira per mua dhe familjen time. Mua me pelqen te emigroj ne Angli, vendet nordike, Australi, Kanada, Shba. Do desha po te kishit mundesi per ndonje informacion, sygjrim ose ndonje qe njeh ndonje zyre ose njeri qe te me bej te mundur te largohem ketej per nje pune dhe per nje jet me te mire me gruan time.


Qe te emigrosh ne keto vende te pakten duhet te kesh njohuri elementare te gjuhes engleze dhe e dyta ....para...dhe di kush qe te hai doren kur te arrish....por duke pare egoizmin qe i ka mberthyer shqiptaret kohet e fundit....ja perse thashe qe gommar in e nxjerr nga balta vetem i zoti.

----------


## D&I

flm gjithesesi!

----------


## florimi1

kush mund te me tregoj per azilin ne france flm per mir kuptim.

----------


## Mali Gjallica

> Jam nje qytetare i Shqiperis nga Tirana dhe po kerkoj nje menyre per te emigruar ne pamundesin per te siguruar nje pune ketu ne vendin tim. Jam 35 vjec i martuar dhe kam jetuar per me shume se 11 vjet ne Greqi por jam kthyer para nje viti nga gjendja e keqe qe eshte atje mbasi nuk bera dot rinovimin e dokumentave. Ketu kam nje vit qe kerkoj pune por eshte e pamundur dhe mendoj te emigroj perseri ku te jet me e mira per mua dhe familjen time. Mua me pelqen te emigroj ne Angli, vendet nordike, Australi, Kanada, Shba. Do desha po te kishit mundesi per ndonje informacion, sygjrim ose ndonje qe njeh ndonje zyre ose njeri qe te me bej te mundur te largohem ketej per nje pune dhe per nje jet me te mire me gruan time.


Së pari, nëse nuk mund të sigurosh punë në vendin tënd, ku flet gjuhën e vendit dhe njeh se si funksionon vendi, gjasat janë që pak ke me gjetë punë në një vend tjetër ku flitet një gjuhë tjetër e ka mendësi tjetër. 
Së dyti, ke plot të papunë nëpër BE. Në vendet e BE-së, si ligj është që në fillim punëdhënësi duhet të marrë nje vendas, pastaj një shtetas të BE-së, e pastaj një të "vendeve të treta", siç quhen të gjitha vendet e tjera. Shqiptari është i fundit në atë listë. Me me dhjetëra miliona evropianë të papunë që janë në kërkim të punëve. Kam takuar dhe persona me doktoratura që ishin papunë dhe punonin pjatalarës për bukë goje. Brukseli është mbushë me grekë, italianë e spanjollë që kërkojnë punë. Dhe ata kanë të drejtë të punojnë në çdo vend të BE-së. Ti nuk ke të drejtë. Ti ke të drejtë të rrish 3 muaj aty, dhe me mbarimin e 3 mujorit, do të kapesh e nuk do të mund të shkelësh zonën Shengen për 5 vjet. Në çdo vend të botës, që të punosh duhet të kesh leje pune. Si do ta gjesh lejen e punës ti? Se që të marrësh leje pune, duhet kontratë pune. Nëse je specialist informatike (IT), atëherë po, shancet i ke që të gjesh ndonjë punë, pasi për këtë fushë ka nevojë pasi është dhe fushë e vështirë. Por ti je dhe me familje. 

Prandaj or mik, po të them, që ti mund të gjesh punë nëse:
-flet anglisht, gjermanisht, frëngjisht shumë mirë (të treja së bashku), kinezçja, rusishtja, spanjishtja do të të ndihmonin shumë po ashtu si gjuhë shtesë.
-je një specialist i shkallës së lartë në IT, inxhinier shumë i aftë dhe me shumë përvojë, shkencëtar tepër i aftë
-ke lekë aq sa të mbash veten e familjen për disa muaj, duke ditur se shpenzimet janë të larta, me 1000 euro në muaj qira, 1000 euro për të ngrënë etj etj.


Nëse përmbush këto kushte, atëherë e gjen punën. Ke mjaft shpallje pune në internet dhe një person të tillë e marrin shumë kompani.
Nëse nuk i plotëson këto kushte, do të vërvitesh si turist për 3 muaj në BE, do të harxhosh ato lekë që ke, e pastaj do të kapesh, e do të rikthehesh në Rinas pa kokërr leku në xhep.

----------


## Mali Gjallica

> kush mund te me tregoj per azilin ne france flm per mir kuptim.


Azil nga Shqipëria nuk ka. Shqipëria është një vend i NATO-s, nuk është vend i tipit Kore e veriut ku shteti mund edhe të të vrasë, nuk është një vend në luftë si Siria p.sh., prandaj në çastin që kërkon azil në Francë, e ke futur në xhep deportimin dhe moshyrjen në BE për disa vjet. Pallavrat e gjakmarrjes nuk pijnë ujë më, pasi e dinë shumica janë rrena, plus që një që do me marrë gjakun, vjen e të vret edhe në Francë.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ne australi nqf se gjen ndonje menyre, do shpetosh  nga kjo jete mizore qe behet ne evrope!

----------


## Mali Gjallica

> Ne australi nqf se gjen ndonje menyre, do shpetosh  nga kjo jete mizore qe behet ne evrope!


Po të ishte ashtu, Australia do të ishte mbushur me aziatikë që e kanë më afër, e që janë dyndur në Evropë.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ashtu eshte por varet a gjen ndonje mundesi sepse ta permenda sepse esht shume e veshtire

----------


## Mali Gjallica

> Ashtu eshte por varet a gjen ndonje mundesi sepse ta permenda sepse esht shume e veshtire


Po, mundësi ka që ky t'i hype ndonjërit nga ato tragetet plot me aziatikë që mbyten çdo muaj duket tentuar për të zbarkuar në Australi, e nëse ky shqiptari arrin të shpëtojë nga mbytja e krokodilët, të kapet nga rojet australiane, e të çohet në kampet e burgimit ku do të mbahen me vite në kushte burgimi e nën shoqërinë e aziatikëve, deri sa ta kthejnë në shtetin nga i cili i ka hypur tragetit për të zbarkuar në Australi.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ore plak un po flas te shkoje si njeri jo si kafshe. Te shkosh ne 2013 neper tregete, me mir te shkoje ne fshatin qe ka lindur dhe te rrije me lope.

----------


## Mali Gjallica

> Ore plak un po flas te shkoje si njeri jo si kafshe. Te shkosh ne 2013 neper tregete, me mir te shkoje ne fshatin qe ka lindur dhe te rrije me lope.


Si njeri ky prapë duhet të përmbushë ato kushtet: të flasë shumë mirë anglisht, të ketë me vete nja 2000 euro për biletë për person, të ketë dhe disa mijëra euro me vete për qira e ushqim, pasi punët atje nuk janë përtokë, dhe të jetë specialist i mirë në një fushë ku ka kërkesa tani për tani. Pa leje pune nuk mund të punosh askund.

----------


## il_padrino

amerik dhe kanada  besoj qe ka shume mundesi regullimi, sepse evropa u mblodh dhe u pordh

----------


## Ziti

> Jam nje qytetare i Shqiperis nga Tirana dhe po kerkoj nje menyre per te emigruar ne pamundesin per te siguruar nje pune ketu ne vendin tim. Jam 35 vjec i martuar dhe kam jetuar per me shume se 11 vjet ne Greqi por jam kthyer para nje viti nga gjendja e keqe qe eshte atje mbasi nuk bera dot rinovimin e dokumentave. Ketu kam nje vit qe kerkoj pune por eshte e pamundur dhe mendoj te emigroj perseri ku te jet me e mira per mua dhe familjen time. Mua me pelqen te emigroj ne Angli, vendet nordike, Australi, Kanada, Shba. Do desha po te kishit mundesi per ndonje informacion, sygjrim ose ndonje qe njeh ndonje zyre ose njeri qe te me bej te mundur te largohem ketej per nje pune dhe per nje jet me te mire me gruan time.


Sa para ke ti?
Ato para qe ke kursyer ne greqi eshte me mire ti investosh ne shqiperi sesa ti harxhosh neper bote.
Guri peshon ne vend te vet.
Perndryshe do te shkoje jeta duke lare pjata per tu pasuruar italianet, greket apo do fshishe gjithe jeten xhama per amerikanet.

----------


## angmokio

> Jam nje qytetare i Shqiperis nga Tirana dhe po kerkoj nje menyre per te emigruar ne pamundesin per te siguruar nje pune ketu ne vendin tim. Jam 35 vjec i martuar dhe kam jetuar per me shume se 11 vjet ne Greqi por jam kthyer para nje viti nga gjendja e keqe qe eshte atje mbasi nuk bera dot rinovimin e dokumentave. Ketu kam nje vit qe kerkoj pune por eshte e pamundur dhe mendoj te emigroj perseri ku te jet me e mira per mua dhe familjen time. Mua me pelqen te emigroj ne Angli, vendet nordike, Australi, Kanada, Shba. Do desha po te kishit mundesi per ndonje informacion, sygjrim ose ndonje qe njeh ndonje zyre ose njeri qe te me bej te mundur te largohem ketej per nje pune dhe per nje jet me te mire me gruan time.


C'fare shkollimi dhe profesioni ke ti vella?

----------


## Tonton

Vuajtje dhe papunesi ka kudo. Vend fush me lule dhe me dyer hapur nuk ka.

----------


## toni007

O milet,ky po kerkon nje menyre me zgjidhe jeten e veshtirsite,ju i thoni bene gropen gati se ska rrugezgjidhje tjetr.Sikur te gjith ju qe flisni si emigrant nuk keni kalu veshtersira ta cfardolloji per tu sistemuar ku tashme jetoni,nuk i vjen ndermend askujt ndonje ide e vecante me emigru edhe pa letra?Sa i respektoj shqiptaret e kosoves sepse gjithmon kan ndihmu njeri tjetrin,ndersa ne te shqipris dime me pa vetem shtrembet  njeri tjetrin.

----------


## Tonton

Personalisht mendoj se eshte me e lehte te besh hajer ne Shqiperi, se dy njerez i njef, gjuhen e flet, sesa te hysh te kerkosh ne forum sesi mund te rregullohesh jashte pa dokumenta, pa pune, pa gjuhe, pa njohur njeri...

----------

